# Truck mileage



## Qball415

What's the current mileage on your truck/van right now?


----------



## Bill

2002 Chevy express 2500 series 344083 miles
Changed oil, maybe 10 times
Change coolant, never
Changed trans fluid, never
Changed spark plugs, never
Changed wires, never
Changed brakes, once
Grease fittings, once
Changed wheel bearings, twice
Changed fuel pump, maybe 4 times (Too lazy to keep tank full)


----------



## 89plumbum

2002 Chevy Express 3500 - 135000 miles

Replaced fuel pump once so far.


----------



## Abel Plumber

2002 F-350 utility body 4x4. 49000 miles


----------



## deerslayer

2005 chevy 2500 kuv. 145,789


----------



## HSI

2010 E350 25000 miles


----------



## PlumberJake

01 Chevy Express 3500 140000


----------



## highpoint

I just retired the 98 e350 with 640000km
And the 94 e350 with 550000km
Had good luck with fords


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

2008 Chevy Sliverado 113,455


----------



## RealCraftsMan

2000 e350 

197,***


----------



## TPWinc

2006 E-150 with 129,--- miles.


----------



## east-indy

2001 E150 4.6l - 257,***
Did the ball joints & breaks.
Will need a oil change&tune up soon.
She's a good old Ford.
May need to put her down next year. Some rust on rear wheel well passenger side. and stains at bottom of doors. Been using a white rattle can until I have time to fix it right .


----------



## KCplumber

2005 E250 Extended 119,000 This truck has treated me well, last one had 225,000 on it when sold


----------



## TraTech

09 f150 75000km

89 f150 190000km

96 gmc 1500 180000km

All going strong


----------



## brezzz

2007 chevy w/39,000. gets 9 miles per gallon.


----------



## Hillside

06 express 2500 79k 4.8 v8 8mpg
05 express 2500 110k 4.8 v8 10mpg my guys gotta lighter foot than me


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

2009 Ford E-250 with 20,000 miles
2003 Ford E 350 with 89.000 miles


----------



## Plumbdog

06 Ford E-350 Box van - 93,000


----------



## Tom Plumb

1991 toyota 2wd extra cab 216,000 miles 
21 mpg


----------



## deerslayer

HillsidePlumbco said:


> 06 express 2500 79k 4.8 v8 8mpg
> 05 express 2500 110k 4.8 v8 10mpg my guys gotta lighter foot than me


Those are rough on gas I get 11-12 in a 05 KUV body with a 6.0 liter


----------



## rocksteady

'03 Ford E350 DRW 7.3l Powerstroke with 276k and get's about 11.4 mpg rolling around at 11k lbs. Not bad.






Paul


----------



## PlumberJ

2006 ford e350 235635


----------



## Gettinit

96 GMC 3500 with about 321,000

You think if I hit a million they will give me a new truck?


----------



## DesertOkie

97 e250 240K
New crate motor and trans (before me)


----------



## gear junkie

01 chevy workhorse. 77k miles.


----------



## cbeck

'01 gmc Sonoma, 141k


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

2003 Chevy express 3500. 172k miles


----------



## Boundry

RedRubicon2004 said:


> 2003 Chevy express 3500. 172k miles


Nice rims


----------



## Don The Plumber

2012 Ford 4500 cutaway box van. 750 miles on it. :laughing: 9mpg.

Selling old GMC 3500 cutaway. Its a 2001, that I bought new in 2003, & only has 88K miles on it. Just too much rust, & problems for me to deal with anymore. Got 4 new tires on it, & brand new brakes all around. (haven't driven 100 miles yet on new brakes). They offered me a grand for trade in, when I bought my new truck. :no: So I'm having it painted, (mostly to remove my name from it), & fixed up, & hopefully ready to sell it this week. Gonna put it in front of my supply house for a few weeks, to see if I get any bites.


----------



## damnplumber

2005 Express 3500 6.0 with 10' plumbers body 
129K 8-9 MPG

1993 Dodge D250 Cummins service truck
410K 17-20 MPG

1996 Dodge 3500 Cummins 4X4 dually PU
276K 18-21 MPG

1996 Dodge 2500 2WD Ram Cummins PU
259K 18-24MPG

1968 Ford F600 392 V8 gas
Who knows how many miles maybe 4 MPG


----------



## metallihockey88

2009 Chevy 2500 w/ 4.8 v8 60k miles gettin 12-14mpg

2001 Chevy 2500 w/ stupid v6 (my van) 125k miles gettin 14-15mpg


----------



## Bill

Just hitting 370,000.
Still going


----------



## newyorkcity

Is the van loaded?


----------



## U666A

newyorkcity said:


> Is the van loaded?


Go home van, you're drunk!
:jester:


----------



## muck

E350 2005 160021.2 miles gonna sell it and get a 2012 next week.


----------



## JAraiza

2013 ford e150 


28k


----------



## wyplumber

2004 f350 170k


----------



## johntheplumber

All 4 Chevy express


1999 2500 210,000

2000 3500 201,000

2005 2500 90,000

2008 2500 101,000


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

2004 1500 silverado 45000 miles personal truck. Lol. 
2009 2500HD 80000 miles. Work truck 

2013 Corvette 00000 miles. Yea rite in my freaking dreams !!!


----------



## SewerRatz

Back in 2004 I had a 1998 Chevy van with 189,000 on it before it did a flip and landed on its roof. Bought a new 2004 sprinter in 2005 and it just tripped 175,000 and counting.


----------



## victoryplbaz

09 E250 98,000 avgs 13mpg


----------



## Txmasterplumber

2001 Ram 2500 4x4, 379350 ish. Just getting broke in good


----------



## suzie

2000 e250 144,000 miles


----------



## Pipe layer

2001 Chevy 2500 HD crew cab 4x4 245,000 13 mpg 6.0 vortec


----------



## gardon

1999 chevy express 3500 van, 220,000, 11 MPG 5.7 liter


----------



## Will

2002 E350 w/134,000 miles


----------



## suzie

suzie said:


> 2000 e250 144,000 miles


I might ad I purchased this van at auction two years ago with shelving racks and diamond blade box on top. Best deal I ever scored


----------



## plumber101us

'97 Chevy 3500 4.3L 14mpg fully loaded in town 202,000 paid $1200 for truck and put a used tranny in for $550 been using it for 2 years now no problems


----------



## plumber101us

excuse me its a 2500 series


----------



## Bill

02 Chevy Express 2500 series 350 engine, gets 14 mpg
Just hit 400,000 miles yesterday.


----------



## Will

Bill said:


> 02 Chevy Express 2500 series 350 engine, gets 14 mpg Just hit 400,000 miles yesterday.


Very vice. Still the original tranny?


----------



## PlumbDumber

2006 3500 Sprinter high top. I keep it fully loaded. Gets 14-16 MPG around town (depending on how heavy my foot is) and up to 20MPG on the highway. I change oil every 10K but have never serviced the tranny.

128K miles
replaced water pump once
Brakes twice
tires three times
A/C compressor once & It just went out again.


----------



## Bill

Will said:


> Very vice. Still the original tranny?


Yep. 
All I have done was change the oil maybe 10 times
Replaced an alternator
Replaced fuel pump
brakes once
changed plugs at 350,000 miles and they looked like new


----------



## bct p&h

I hope mine will go as long as most of you guys.
2013 sierra just over 5,500 averaging 18.6mpg
It shouldn't take all that long to rack up some miles considering I bought it August 3rd


----------



## Copper face

2003 Chevey expresses 236,125


----------



## O.C. plumberman

2012 Ford transit......56,067 miles :whistling2:


----------



## plumbkrazyca

PlumbDumber said:


> 2006 3500 Sprinter high top. I keep it fully loaded. Gets 14-16 MPG around town (depending on how heavy my foot is) and up to 20MPG on the highway. I change oil every 10K but have never serviced the tranny.
> 
> 128K miles
> replaced water pump once
> Brakes twice
> tires three times
> A/C compressor once & It just went out again.


Just a quick note that might save you money down the road,had a couple of sprinters and the transmissions are not cheap.should have the trans serviced and check for metal particles in the fluid,it's common for them to come apart around 125-150k if your running loaded.
Other than that good luck and it sounds like you got a good one !


----------



## smoldrn

99 Silverado - 239,000

Tranny rebuilt 3 mos ago, new a/c compressor, fuel pump 3 yrs ago. Runs great.


----------



## Burner tech

2007 Chevy express 211,000 and some change


----------



## younger-plumber

2013 g2500 24k miles


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

2012 chevy 2500HD reg cab with utility bed
56k miles


----------



## Plumberman

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> 2012 chevy 2500HD reg cab with utility bed
> 56k miles


Here ya go again TEX

Cause I know you love it so much!

67,000 now that I traveled over the summer and am driving it to the job site daily.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Yes. As hole. I have a 2004 chevy quad cab paid off 50k miles 

2002 trans am LS1 81k miles


----------



## plumber75

I have a 2500HD with 120, 000 I have had to replace the fuel pump once and some sensers other then that all good


----------



## PlungerJockey

2013 Chevy 3500 express with KUV body and it has 5300 miles.


----------

